# Please recommend me a brand of shampoo/conditioner! Thanks



## enharu (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know if this is against the rules, but seeing how there is a dog food forums section and recommendations of dog food, I hope that you guys can recommend me a good brand of shampoo and conditioner as well.

I don't need any of those 2 in 1 formula, unless it works as well as those that come separate. The "convenience" factor doesn't mean anything to me.

I have an orange pomeranian and 2 white maltese. 
So I would need a shampoo and conditioner for long coat dogs or something ideal for my pomeranian, and also a shampoo and conditioner for white coats.

I currently am using Isles of Dog, one being for the white coat, and another being the Naturaluxury series also by Isles of Dog.
It's good, but price wise its like $30 for an extremely small bottle. I honestly don't quite mind the price, but of course would love to get another that is equally or better product for less price.

Can someone please recommend something? 
If there is a brand that is better than isle of Dogs, and even if the price is more expensive, I am also open to it as long as the quality of the product indeed justifies the price.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chips (Jul 3, 2011)

I would recommend "Mane n Tail and Body" shampoo and conditioner by "Straight Arrow". It comes in large 1 qt bottles and you can find it at Wal Mart in the Pet Deparment. The good thing about this shampoo and conditioner is you can even use it on your own hair and it does wonders for human hair as well as dogs and cats fur. This stuff was originally designed for horses and since horses are out in the elements a shampoo and conditioner must clean but also protect. 

BTW, it doesn't matter if your own hair is all natural, permed, colored, or otherwise treated this stuff is still good for human hair as well as the dogs. At least try it a few times.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i have three totally different dogs. I have a pit bull a chow chow and a shih tzu.
my pit bull gets medicated tea tree shampoos or earth baths green tea which i absolutely love! or tropicleans aloe for the pit and chow chow. 
i use a basic tearless for the faces on all three. tho i just picked up nooties tearless its a natural shampoo but not one i'll be using again. i have 15 dif types of dog shampoos lol.

i like buddy wash shampoo and conditioners too it has rose mary and mint soothing for the skin.

but for my shih tzu i recently ordered offline #1 all systems pure white lightening shampoo. it helps lighten stains. you can use it on white dogs and cream dogs so you can use it on both of your dogs. and than i use an espree conditioner after, next bottle i'll be going to the earth bath conditioner since thats what i use at work and i really do like earth bath products. 

i've also used the mane and tail shampoo mr chips is talking about i think the first time i had dreads? it is good shampoo too you can get it at walmart or sally's beauty supply. may be one of the only shampoos that are used on ppl i'd recommend on a dog.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like the Espree products, I wouldn't know how they compare to Isles of Dogs though. They smell great and do an excellent job on the coat. I've used them for both poodles and my Lhasa, did a great job on both coat types.


----------



## Kayote (Oct 3, 2009)

Chris Christensen makes a WONDERFUL line of shampoos. 
White on White for the two white pups, and Gold on Gold for the pom totally makes a difference. I absolutely love the White on White, complete with Ice on Ice to finish. Aaah! We used to use Espree in the old grooming shop I worked at. It never seemed to work they way I wanted it to. After trying CCWoW on three maltese that come in every wednesday, their stains were lifted, and they look amazing. 

http://www.chrissystems.com/clean_start.htm

Check it out!


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i like to take the hydrating spray and mix it with about 30% of the high sheen spray! it works wonderful that way rather than alone! when i used espree while grooming at work i used that mixture on every single dog


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr Chips said:


> I would recommend "Mane n Tail and Body" shampoo and conditioner by "Straight Arrow". It comes in large 1 qt bottles and you can find it at Wal Mart in the Pet Deparment. The good thing about this shampoo and conditioner is you can even use it on your own hair and it does wonders for human hair as well as dogs and cats fur. This stuff was originally designed for horses and since horses are out in the elements a shampoo and conditioner must clean but also protect.
> 
> BTW, it doesn't matter if your own hair is all natural, permed, colored, or otherwise treated this stuff is still good for human hair as well as the dogs. At least try it a few times.


+1
I have horses and dogs, and well, myself and it works well on all three.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> complete with Ice on Ice to finish.


The Ice on Ice spray is amazing if you are going anywhere burrs are a problem. We just had an agility trial this weekend at a park that was full of oxalis burrs (little round burrs that tangle into long coats....) I sprayed my dogs lightly with the spray and the burrs combed out so easily. On the second day, my dog didn't even pick up any burrs because I sprayed her before we left.


----------

